

Why every website needs a great explanatory video - grumo
http://grumomedia.com/why-your-website-needs-a-great-explanatory-video/

======
atgm
I'm definitely outside the norm here, but I hate the trend toward video,
especially in tutorials. I can read and absorb much faster than I can sit and
watch a video -- it's also easier to go back and look at text.

Mostly, though, it rubs me the wrong way because I have a lot of problems
hearing. Now, maybe if everything had subtitles...

~~~
grumo
I agree video is not for everyone but it is definitely huge trend nowadays.
Just see Qwiki getting $8 million in funding for a platform that essentially
converts text into video presentations automatically. Video is annoying if it
is done wrong, it it looks like just another TV commercial. At Grumo my goal
is to create concise explanatory videos that tell a little entertaining story
and quickly explain what the website is all about.

